

The 17 Designs That Bell Almost Used for the Layout of Telephone Buttons - vwinsyee
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/08/the-17-designs-that-bell-almost-used-for-the-layout-of-telephone-buttons/279237/

======
dmckeon
The C column comes from the rotary dial pattern - but only VI-C mimics the
counter-clockwise number layout of the rotary dial (the dial was pulled
clockwise and rotated counter-clockwise to make the on/off-hook clicks to
dial.)

Were these C/circle layouts early skeuomorphics, or included as several 'duck'
alternatives? (included but intended to be rejected).

II-A and VI-B appear to be the same layout, but one has a "significantly
shorter keying time" and the other is "significantly more preferred" Honest
error in duplication, or pushing a desired result?

